# Rasentrimmen am Teichufer / schnell und ohne Nährstoffeintrag



## Rhabanus (20. Juli 2017)

Ihr Lieben,
habt ihr ähnliche Probleme wie ich und diese vielleicht schon effektiv gelöst?
Meine Teichumfeldgestaltung ist auf einem guten Stand. Lange genug gedauert hat es ja ....

Der Rasen sprießt. Nun habe ich das Problem, die Rasenkante schön elegant an der Aufkantung / Kapillarsperre zu trimmen. Der Rasenmäher kommt naturgemäß da nicht nah genug ran. Nachdem ich einige Male nur so gemäht habe, musste ich diesmal an die Kante ran. Sah sehr ungepflegt aus.

Nach nem halben Meter mit dem Rasentrimmer hat meine Frau den Stecker gezogen. (Sie kecherte tagelang schon Fadenalgen aus dem Uferbereich raus). Mindestens die Hälfte des Grasschnitt geht ins Wasser. Das anschließende Rausholen ist ziemlich müßig. Alles erwischt man dabei nicht.

Ich hab dann ne Heckenschere geholt. Das geht besser, obwohl ein kleiner Teil es auch ins Wasser schafft.

Nicht verhandelbar ist die Uferkante, wie sie jetzt aussieht. Es soll ein dünner, schwarzer Strich sein, als Trennung Teich - Landschaft. So ähnlich wie bei @blackbird. Also kommt bitte nicht mit Ideen wie "Rasenmähkanten oder Rechteckpflaster setzen" ....

Ich suche irgendwas schnelles..... Habe vor 10 Jahren mit ner Gardena-Handschere meine Rasenkanten im Garten getrimmt. Nach nem Zeit- und Selbstmanagementkurs war das ein Punkt, den ich mir geschworen habe, über Bord zu kippen. (Ja, jeder hat ne Neurose ....)

Lasst sprudeln ......

         

LG Michael


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Michael,
Du löcherst uns ja gerne mit nicht gerade leichten Fragen. 
Ich würde die Notwendigkeit einer "exakten" Rasenkante schon gerne in Frage stellen wollen, da sie so gar nicht mit dem Wuchs der Teichbepflanzung im Einklang steht - die von Dir angestrebte Ufergestaltung ist vielleicht gar nicht die Lösung zum Problem.
Ich finde einen "Ufergraben" mit Rasen innerhalb des Teichs (!) harmonischer, allerdings wirst Du da auch keine klare Kante haben. Ich finde das deswegen nicht schlimm, weil die Unterschiede zwischen einem Süßgrashorst und einem Seggenhorst nicht gerade weltbewegend sind.
Ich verstehe allerdings Dein Anliegen. Je weniger grün (mit Pflanzen) mein Teich war, desto mehr Wert habe ich auf solche Dinge gelegt. Mittlerweile sehe ich das Ganze entspannter, und bin mehr mit dem Eindämmen der Pflanzen links und rechts der Kapillarsperre beschäftigt. Bevor's zu theoretisch/philosophisch wird - mal ein Eindruck von meinem Teich derzeit (der Rasen ist nicht so schön wie bei Dir). 
Ich hab' den Rasenmäher einfach freihändig um den Teich geführt (und die Räder hingen auf der Teichseite in der Luft). Der Rasenmäher hat den größten Teil des Rasenschnitts einfach in den Fangkorb geworfen... .


----------



## DbSam (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Michael,

Deine Motorsense ist auch etwas zu groß, oder Du musst mehr trainieren um das abgemähte Gras zur richtigen Seite auszuwerfen.

Extra für solche Zwecke habe ich einen Akku-Rasentrimmer (B... 26-18Li).
Der ist leicht, hat (gerade so) ausreichend Kraft und ich immer genug geladene Akkus herumliegen, so dass es daran nicht mangelt. Mit dem Teil kann man auch Abends mal schnell 'einfach so' das Gras köpfen. Der kleine Akku hält auch mindestens eine halbe Stunde, die großen viel länger.
Ich habe den umgebaut auf Fadenspule, da man so einfach die Spule aufsetzen und das Dingens dadurch einfacher steuern kann.
Da dieser Trimmer logischerweise einen kleinen Mähbereich besitzt, kann man den Auswurf viel besser steuern. Für genaue Arbeiten in den sensiblen Bereichen ist das Dingens wie geschaffen.
Und wenn dann halt doch mal drei Halme in's Wasser fallen und Dein Teich das nicht verkraftet, dann hast Du ein ganz anderes Problem.
Oder ein unlösbares mit Deiner Frau. 


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Für die grobe Arbeit steht aber ein 'NachbarnNervTrimmer' in der Ecke.


----------



## Sternie (20. Juli 2017)

Versuche es doch mal mit einer Akku-Grasschere, so wie z.B. diese:
https://www.amazon.de/Gardena-8890-...00523181&sr=8-4&keywords=kantenschneider+akku

Ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel, gibt es wahrscheinlich auch preiswerter.


----------



## Rhabanus (20. Juli 2017)

Danke für eure ersten Antworten. 
Wenn ich dein Bild sehe, weiss ich was du meinst, Rolf. Sieht jedenfalls sehr stimmig aus. Ich denke, ich werde über einige Jahre noch ein Ufer haben, wo die Pflanzen eher vereinzelt stehen. Und da schaut ein dezimeter-breiter Süßgrashorststreifen nicht so toll und stimmig aus.

Carsten, du hast recht, der Trimmer ist ne Wucht. Ich war damals happy, einen zu haben, mit richtig viel "Bums". Irgendwas kontrollieren, zuwelcher Seite da was rausgeworfen wird, geht nicht. Akkutrimmer hatte ic hauch schon überlegt. Aber ich dachte, Trimmer = Trimmer, ob groß oder klein....

Mit ner Graschere hab eich noch keine Erfahrungen.

Hatte auch schon überlegt, irgendeinen flexiblen Streifen (Folienrest, aber das ist ja steif... / Flexibel wegen geschwungener Uferlinie) hinter die Aufkantung reinzulegen. Dann kann ich trimmen und den Rasen einfach abfegen, bevor ich den Streifen wieder rausnehme .....


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2017)

Wie wäre es denn mit
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwjl3tGXmpfVAhXGXhQKHfaRCxYQwg8IOQ&adurl=
Und für die schwierigen Stellen https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...ahUKEwizgN_7mpfVAhUCUhQKHZIbDEwQwg8IHQ&adurl=
Oder ganz einfach wie früher mit der Sense vom schwarzen Mann.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (20. Juli 2017)

Bei mir ist Gras und Quecke aus dem Rasen komplett in meine Uferbepflanzung reingewuchert (Naturteich ohne Folie). Das Entfernen wird nur in mühseligster Handarbeit gelingen … Ich habe mir das jetzt zwar eine Weile lang entspannt angeschaut (sprich: Ich hatte einfach keine Zeit, mich damit zu befassen) und überlegt, ob das eben Teil der Natur ist und bleibt, aber neee … das Gras überwuchert wirklich alles. In Kooperation mit Winde ist das eine echte Plage. Die Kante der Uferbepflanzung zum Rasen hin habe ich begonnen abzustechen und einen wechselnd breiten Streifen mit Unkrautvlies auszulegen und dann mit Kieseln unterschiedlicher Größe zu füllen (ist aber noch mitten im Werden, zeige ich Euch später, wenn ich zufrieden bin damit). Das sieht dann hoffentlich schön aus und ich erhoffe mir, den Rasen so auf ansprechende Weise von der Uferbepflanzung fern zu halten. Wenn ich damit fertig bin, werde ich mich dann dem Uferchaos selber widmen müssen …


----------



## laolamia (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich sehe das so wie Rolf, Natur finde ich einfach schoener. Aber ich gebe zu dein Ufer hat auch was 
das einfachste wäre wohl eine Mähkante zu pflastern...dann hast aber nicht mehr den nahtlosen übergang.

zu schneiden mit der scheere koennte ich mich vielleicht als rentner und bei 300m² hinreissen lassen, ich muss aber arbeiten und hab 4500m² also muss das zwangslaeufig pflegeleicht sein

gibt auch trimmer die das gras aufsammeln, ob das funktioniert kann ich dir aber nicht sagen 

gruss marco


----------



## slavina (20. Juli 2017)

Kunstrasenstreifen vorne am Rand..... dann entfällt das schneiden an der Kante und nichts gelangt mehr ins Wasser.


----------



## Rhabanus (22. Aug. 2017)

Zeit, mal etwas Feedback zu geben ... 

Kunstrasenstreifen und Nagelschere kommt unters Kapitel "Humor".
Und die gepflasterte Mähkante ist sicher praktisch - auch wenn ich mir gut vorstellen kann, dass in den Fugen auch Gräser wachsen werden - aber passt optisch nicht zu meinem Konzept. 

Mit Carsten hatte ich ne ausgiebige Konversation per PN. (Dank dir nochmal!!) Und sowas ähnliches wie bei ihm ist es dann auch geworden. Nur vom anderen Hersteller. Obwohl sich beide Marken denke ich kaum was nehmen. 

Bis zu mir hat sich nun herumgesprochen, dass es gegenwärtig die 18V-Akku-Serien gibt, für die die verschiedensten Hersteller Geräte anbieten. Und da ich meinen Akkuschrauber im Frühjahr verbummelt habe (ich nehme an, er wurde geklaut, aber das ist auch ziemlich abwegig) habe ich mir paar Gedanken gemacht, einen Anbieter ausgesucht und einen Akkuschrauber auf 18V-Basis genommen. 4 Akkus á 3Ah waren gleich mit dabei. Heute kam der Akkutrimmer an (ohne Akkus) und im nächsten Frühjahr werde ich mir noch eine Akku-Heckenschere leisten. Bei ~ 100m Hainbuchenhecke, die langsam eine ernstzunehmende Größe bekommt, denke ich auch ne gute Idee.

Anbei einige Bilder meiner Jungfern-Teichkanten-Trimmoperation.
Auch, wenn ich mich vorsichtig von hinten herangepirscht habe, landete ein Teil des Grasschnitts wieder im Wasser. Mit einem Folienstreifen, den ich in den Uferbereich legte, konnte ich dann schon den Großteil vom Wasser fernhalten.
Tolle Sache. Das Gerät ist relativ leicht, der Schneidkopf lässt sich in mehreren Winkeln fixieren. Ein Kabel, welches mir ins Wasser rutschen kann, gibt es nicht.
Bin soweit fürs erste ganz zufrieden. Der EBFwar auch fleissig und hat zum Abend dann auch noch einen Großteil des Grasschnitts, welches sich doch in den Teich gemacht hatte, rausgeholt.

Danke für eure Hinweise!   

          

Michael


----------



## center (23. Aug. 2017)

Du musst einfach mal von rechts oder links frisieren (ausprobieren).
Bei einer Seite fliegt viel weniger raus, bei mir jedenfalls.


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Micha,

nicht im rechten Winkel zum Teich trimmen, sondern seitlich mit der Auswurfseite nach rechts.
Immer vom Rasen zum Teich arbeiten, das Gras muss wegfliegen können. Also zuerst das Gras auf der Rasenseite abrasieren,dabei einen Ministreifen am Teich als 'Fangzaun' stehen lassen. Dann diesen 'Fangzaun' gekonnt eliminieren. Geht alles in einem Arbeitsgang ...

Du musst halt noch ein bissel trainieren. Vermute ich. 
Gern auch unter Anleitung an meinem Teich, falls meine Frau nun endlich mit dem Bau dieses Dingens fertig werden sollte. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Skadi (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo,
ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell ... aber trotzdem.
Bei uns schaut die Folie ja auch senkrecht aus der Erde, wir haben dahinter keilförmig nochmal die Grassode/Erde abgestochen und mit Kies und anschließend Steinen aufgefüllt. Sieht jetzt so aus, als wäre der Uferbereit etwas breiter. Anschließend Mähkantensteine rum ... fertig. Ich komme da mit dem Rasenmäher gut rum.

Grüße, Skadi

      .... bei gaaanz genauem hinsehen, sieht man die Folie zwischen den Steinen ....


----------



## DbSam (23. Aug. 2017)

Hallo Skadi,

Mähkantensteine sind eine mögliche Lösung, aber diese wurde definitiv ausgeschlossen: 


Rhabanus schrieb:


> Nicht verhandelbar ist die Uferkante, wie sie jetzt aussieht. Es soll ein dünner, schwarzer Strich sein, als Trennung Teich - Landschaft.


Wie bei mir ...
Deswegen das ganze Gehampel.  
Einen Heldentod muss man sterben. 


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Aug. 2017)

DbSam schrieb:


> Du musst halt noch ein bissel trainieren.


Ja, nächstes Training ist in 2 Wochen....
Das mit dem Fangzaun hatte ich im Grunde so gemacht. WIe sich die verschiedenen Winkel auswirken, werde ich noch mal testen. Probieren geht über studieren. Nun muss der Rasen erstmal wieder wachsen....


----------



## DbSam (24. Aug. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Nun muss der Rasen erstmal wieder wachsen....



 Ach was, das wird viel zu viel überbewertet.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## meinereiner (28. Aug. 2017)

Ich hab übrigens den gleichen Rasentrimmer, und dazu auch die Heckenschere. 
Funktioniert alles soweit sehr gut. Ist auf jeden Fall eine ausgereifte Akku-Technik. 
Die Akku-Heckenschere ist vielleicht nicht ganz so durchzugsstark wie eine kabelgebundene Heckenschere. Aber von der Bedienung her auf jeden Fall um Welten besser.

Bei dem Rasentrimmer stand gerade eine kleine Reparatur an. Der Elektromotor hatte den Geist (nach ca. drei - oder vier Jahren?) aufgegeben.
War aber ein leichtes diesen zu Wechseln. Die Ersatzteilnummer ist übrigens 629932-8. Leicht zu finden im Internet.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Lion (28. Aug. 2017)

hallo Michael,
die schmale Kante sprich Trennung zum Wasser gefällt mir auch sehr gut.
Das etwas Rasen beim Kantenschneiden im Wasser landet ist leider ganz normal.
Theoretisch könnten deine Fische dieses erledigen und den Rasen fressen, aber weil
wir Ihnen besseres Futter geben verzichten sie gerne auf den Rasen.
Bei mir erledigt dieses kleine optische Problem in kürzester Zeit der Skimmer.
Viel Freude weiterhin am Teich wünscht
Leon


----------



## Rhabanus (29. Aug. 2017)

Mit elektrischen Heckenscheren habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen. Wir haben die Hecke als Wurzelware gekauft und bisher mit ner Handschere zurückgeschnitten. Nun startet sie aber richtig durch....
Vermutlich müssen wir sie dann auch mal ins alte Holz zurückschneiden. Da wird so´n Akkugerät aber nicht zum EInsatz kommen...

Danke schon mal für die Ersatzteilnr., Robert. Dann weiss ich ja, was demnächst kommen wird.   13...20€ sind ja noch überschaubar.

Leon, Fische habe ich nicht. Einen Großteil des im Wasser liegenden Grasschnitts holt ja der Skimmer / EBF raus. Aber ne Menge bleibt eben auch weiterhin tagelang um die Pflanzen. Mir fehlt leider die Golfströmung, die vom Uferbereich direkt in den 10m entfernten Skimmer zieht. Und bei meinem gegenwärtigen Fadenalgenaufkommen will ich eigentlich keine zusätzlichen Nährstoffe im Teich haben.

Danke für euer Feedback.
Michael


----------



## jolantha (30. Aug. 2017)

Ich üb schon 30 Jahre mit einem Elektrotrimmer keinen Rasen in den Teich zu schmeißen . 
Klappt nie


----------



## troll20 (30. Aug. 2017)

Rhabanus schrieb:


> Mir fehlt leider die Golfströmung, die vom Uferbereich direkt in den 10m entfernten Skimmer zieht.


Und wie wäre es mit einem schwimmenden Luftheber der für diese Zeit ins Wasser kommt und den Bereich zusätzlich an - / durchströmt?


----------



## Rhabanus (31. Aug. 2017)

Hhhmmm, René, das ist ja richtig unkonventionell! Think outside of the Box!

Darüber muss ich erstmal schlafen....
Mir fallen natürlich schon mal viele Gegenargumente ein ...... zusätzliche Kosten / wie bleibt der an Position oder muss er geführt werden / idealerweise wäre ein Grasschnitt-Wasser-Staubsauger (zieht das Medium, der LH bläst ja, irgendwo hin) /  es wird einen erhöhten Wasserstand am Ausströmrohr des LH geben, der dann über meine schicke, ebenerdige Uferaufkantung das Wasser in das Teichumfeld ablaufen lassen wird ..... 

Aber die Idee ist gut, um meine ganzen Fadenalgen aus dem Uferbereich zu vertreiben, oder? Sind sie erstmal im Schwimmbereich, holt der EBF sie ja raus.....


----------



## Mathias2508 (1. Sep. 2017)

moin, am besten hättest du dein Ufer als kompletten  Skimmer bauen sollen. Dann wäre dir alles andere erspart geblieben.


----------



## jolantha (2. Sep. 2017)

Mathias2508 schrieb:


> moin, am besten hättest du dein Ufer als kompletten  Skimmer bauen sollen. Dann wäre dir alles andere erspart geblieben.



Überlaufrinne wie in der Badeanstalt


----------



## anz111 (3. Sep. 2017)

Also ich mähe auch alle 14 Tage mit einem Akkurasentrimmer. Bei mir ist die Rasenkannte etwas höher. Auch da haut es immer wieder Rasenschnitt in den Teich.
Ich finde, dass das bisschen Rasen wirklich nicht schadet. Bei deinen Fotos kannst ja auch den Rasen herauskeschern. Den Rest wird ja deine Filteranlage erledigen.

Ich denke, dass das kein Problem ist.

LG Oliver


----------



## meinereiner (22. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Michael (und sonstige, die Rasentrimmer in Benutzung haben)

Ich habe bis jetzt ja auch immer die original Rasentrimmer Nylonfäden benutzt. Hab mich dabei allerdings auch immer gefragt, was eigentlich mit dem Trimmerfaden passiert.
Der wird ja irgendwie zerhäckselt und liegt dann als 'Plastikmüll' im Garten.
Hab dann mal recherchiert, und hab festgestellt, dass es tatsächlich Trimmerfäden aus Bio-Kunststoff gibt, die sich angeblich nach einiger Zeit in der Natur zersetzten.
Heute hab ich das erste mal so einen Faden (Green cord, gibts z.B. bei A..z..) ausprobiert. Ich war ja schon beim Kauf etwas skeptisch, ob der (als Bio-Kunststoff) auch so stabil ist wie ein Nylon-Faden.
War dann positiv überrascht. Meines Eindruckes nach, ist der mindestens genauso stabil, wenn nicht sogar stabiler.
Gibt es in allen möglichen Durchmessern. Ob der sich jetzt dann auch, wie versprochen, zersetzt, und wie lange das dauert, kann ich natürlich (noch) nicht sagen. Aber zumindest wird es schneller gehen als bei einem Faden aus Nylon.

Servus
Robert


----------

